# PAF seats in every branch..



## Hamzu

Can someone tell me ke paf ke har branch mein kitne seats hote hain like PMA mein 300 to 500 tak hote hain.So paf walon ke kitne hote hain???
2.PAF mein females ke seats Gdp branch or CAE branch mein kitne hote hain??


----------



## Hamzu

@F.O.X sir ???

@zulu sir????

@Army research sir??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Buddy that i don't know just be patient soon someone will answer it @Dubious can u kindly tag some PAF guys here ?


Hamzu said:


> @F.O.X sir ???
> 
> @zulu sir????
> 
> @Army research sir??


----------



## Dubious

zulu said:


> Buddy that i don't know just be patient soon someone will answer it @Dubious can u kindly tag some PAF guys here ?


I am not sure who can answer that... @Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

zulu said:


> Buddy that i don't know just be patient soon someone will answer it @Dubious can u kindly tag some PAF guys here ?


GDP = 55 max
CAE = 43 max 
AD = 25 max

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> GDP = 55 max
> CAE = 43 max
> AD = 25 max


Thanks and for females??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Shukur aap ko tag ki soch raha tha par aaj tu aap phir busyy indians ki taang khenchy main  hath hola rakhoo human rights ka case na ban jayee oper sy yr tag team partner @Dazzler Allah hi rehm kary indians py


Tps43 said:


> GDP = 55 max
> CAE = 43 max
> AD = 25 max

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamzu

There are lots of rumors ke females ke sirf 1 seat hai.Is it possible ke 1 seat ho..



Hamzu said:


> There are lots of rumors ke females ke sirf 1 seat hai.Is it possible ke 1 seat ho..


@Tps43 sir??


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> There are lots of rumors ke females ke sirf 1 seat hai.Is it possible ke 1 seat ho..
> 
> 
> @Tps43 sir??


Female ki 5 se zyada tou hargiz nhi hone wali



zulu said:


> Shukur aap ko tag ki soch raha tha par aaj tu aap phir busyy indians ki taang khenchy main  hath hola rakhoo human rights ka case na ban jayee oper sy yr tag team partner @Dazzler Allah hi rehm kary indians py


Hahahahahh
Haan bhai human nhi tou kam se kam animal rights ka tou khyal rakha jai naa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Hamzu said:


> @F.O.X sir ???
> 
> @zulu sir????
> 
> @Army research sir??


An army officer son , don't know much but GDP course is very very selective and small

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

Army research said:


> An army officer son , don't know much but GDP course is very very selective and small


Thanks...



Tps43 said:


> Female ki 5 se zyada tou hargiz nhi hone wali
> ok.. sir but Aeronautical engineering mein he almost itni he hon ge.Ya thore zayada honge..
> thanks





Tps43 said:


> Female ki 5 se zyada tou hargiz nhi hone wali
> 
> 
> Hahahahahh
> Haan bhai human nhi tou kam se kam animal rights ka tou khyal rakha jai naa


Thanks sir...
But if a girl wants to join paf so us ko kya prefer karna chahye.Gdp jidhar 5 seats hain ya CAE??
Kya CAE mein bhi yahi ratio hai....


----------



## Hamzu

Hamzu said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sir...
> But if a girl wants to join paf so us ko kya prefer karna chahye.Gdp jidhar 5 seats hain ya CAE??
> Kya CAE mein bhi yahi ratio hai....


@Tps43 Sir plz reply


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> @Tps43 Sir plz reply


Nhi cae mein situation different hoti hai wahan seats variations mein rehte hain like last year wahn 10 thi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> Nhi cae mein situation different hoti hai wahan seats variations mein rehte hain like last year wahn 10 thi


@Tps43 Sir apki baat samjha nahi variation matlab zayada hotein hain sometime ya 10 se bhi kam.??


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> @Tps43 Sir apki baat samjha nahi variation matlab zayada hotein hain sometime ya 10 se bhi kam.??


Ziyada air kam dono

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> Ziyada air kam dono


Thank you so much sir..
And my last Questions ke academy mein cadet ko stipened ya pay kitni milti hai??


----------



## Hamzu

@Tps43 sir ??


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> @Tps43 sir ??


Ohh yes milti hai lakin mamuli se hoti hai


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> Ohh yes milti hai lakin mamuli se hoti hai


Someone told mein 48K...sirf trainning ka doran...


----------



## Hamzu

Hamzu said:


> Someone told mein 48K...sirf trainning ka doran...


@Tps43 Sir???


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Tps43 said:


> Ohh yes milti hai lakin mamuli se hoti hai


u count 50 k mamoli? This is how much they are getting at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

M.AsfandYar said:


> u count 50 k mamoli? This is how much they are getting at the moment.


Kya ye har year increase hote hai 50K??


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Hamzu said:


> Kya ye har year increase hote hai 50K??


no idea. we dont discuss such things when we get togather. That came up by chance.


----------



## Hamzu

ok 2nd thing tamam cadets ke same hote hai. ya non gdp ke kam??


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Hamzu said:


> ok 2nd thing tamam cadets ke same hote hai. ya non gdp ke kam??


Y do u ask?
Are u planning to join?
If u are u are asking extremely wrong Qs my dear....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

M.AsfandYar said:


> Y do u ask?
> Are u planning to join?
> If u are u are asking extremely wrong Qs my dear....


yes waiting for issb..Gdp branch



M.AsfandYar said:


> Y do u ask?
> Are u planning to join?
> If u are u are asking extremely wrong Qs my dear....


Just info ke liya pucha..


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> ok 2nd thing tamam cadets ke same hote hai. ya non gdp ke kam??


Gdp ki wese 40% ziyada hoti hai



M.AsfandYar said:


> u count 50 k mamoli? This is how much they are getting at the moment.


Cadetship ki hai? 
GDP ki hogi unki 40% ziyada hoti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Tps43 said:


> Gdp ki wese 40% ziyada hoti hai
> 
> 
> Cadetship ki hai?
> GDP ki hogi unki 40% ziyada hoti hai


g han

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamzu

Kindly can any one tell ke PAF mein shortlisting kis base per karte hain.Mene and mere sister na apply kiya tha.Mujhe issb form mil gaya.But mere sister ko nahi mila.Bcz name nahi hai and kafi kam logon ko issb calls recieve huein in female side?
So kitna batch hote hai issb mein females ka??
@Tps43 ???? Sir
@x_man ???? sir

@Tps43 Sir plz reply???????

@M.AsfandYar sir????

@Keysersoze Sir??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Hamzu said:


> Kindly can any one tell ke PAF mein shortlisting kis base per karte hain.Mene and mere sister na apply kiya tha.Mujhe issb form mil gaya.But mere sister ko nahi mila.Bcz name nahi hai and kafi kam logon ko issb calls recieve huein in female side?
> So kitna batch hote hai issb mein females ka??
> @Tps43 ???? Sir
> @x_man ???? sir
> 
> @Tps43 Sir plz reply???????
> 
> @M.AsfandYar sir????
> 
> @Keysersoze Sir??


@Tps43 ,@Xeric , @Rashid Mahmood, @Signalian , and @Bilal Khan 777 can anser this better.
what did your sis apply for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> Kindly can any one tell ke PAF mein shortlisting kis base per karte hain.Mene and mere sister na apply kiya tha.Mujhe issb form mil gaya.But mere sister ko nahi mila.Bcz name nahi hai and kafi kam logon ko issb calls recieve huein in female side?
> So kitna batch hote hai issb mein females ka??
> @Tps43 ???? Sir
> @x_man ???? sir
> 
> @Tps43 Sir plz reply???????
> 
> @M.AsfandYar sir????
> 
> @Keysersoze Sir??


Apke intelligence test aur fcs ke marks par depend karta hai merit 
Mera khyal hai 100 se zyada ka batch nhi hone wala girls ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> Apke intelligence test aur fcs ke marks par depend karta hai merit
> Mera khyal hai 100 se zyada ka batch nhi hone wala girls ka


@M.AsfandYar CAE
Interview waghera per nahi karta???
85% marks in fsc



Tps43 said:


> Apke intelligence test aur fcs ke marks par depend karta hai merit
> Mera khyal hai 100 se zyada ka batch nhi hone wala girls ka


@Tps43


----------



## Tps43

Hamzu said:


> @M.AsfandYar CAE
> Interview waghera per nahi karta???
> 85% marks in fsc
> 
> 
> @Tps43


Nhi iss stafe par interview khas matter nhi karta intelligence test ziyada matter karta hai


----------



## Hamzu

Tps43 said:


> Nhi iss stafe par interview khas matter nhi karta intelligence test ziyada matter karta hai


its mean 50% fsc
50% initial test



Hamzu said:


> its mean 50% fsc
> 50% initial test


@Tps43 thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Hamzu said:


> @M.AsfandYar CAE
> Interview waghera per nahi karta???
> 85% marks in fsc
> 
> 
> @Tps43


With those marks, there shldnt have been a problem.
I had 82% on my equivalence from O/A Levels, although i didnt apply because i knew i wouldnt clear medical, others from my batch who had lower percentages did and got accepted. So i guess other factors account for more.


----------



## Hamzu

M.AsfandYar said:


> With those marks, there shldnt have been a problem.
> I had 82% on my equivalence from O/A Levels, although i didnt apply because i knew i wouldnt clear medical, others from my batch who had lower percentages did and got accepted. So i guess other factors account for more.


@M.AsfandYar I don't think ke is base per merit banta hai bcz mere 76% marks hain branch Gdp and issb form submit karwa chuka hon.
Females ka case mein pata nahi kaisa merit list ban rahe hai.

[


M.AsfandYar said:


> With those marks, there shldnt have been a problem.
> I had 82% on my equivalence from O/A Levels, although i didnt apply because i knew i wouldnt clear medical, others from my batch who had lower percentages did and got accepted. So i guess other factors account for more.


@Tps43 ???
Can you elaborate ither factors??

@Tps43 isi forum pe kisi ne ye share ke hai..
As far as I know are three possible layers to get shortlisted for Issb.
1: Interview ranking.
2: Percentage in Physics and English in recently taken exam.
3: Any relative in Airforce who could recommend and guarantee.
So,they will shortlist on these bases most probably In top to bottom approach.
Note=What I wrote is not an officially announced criteria for shortlisting,If someone is eligible for the job He will be selected no matter he has military background Or not.But Military background is considered a positive point in position of a candidate,and that's why I mentioned it in the end.


----------



## Subhani Saleem

@Tps43 Assalam.o.Alikum. This year first time PAF introduced Graduation course in Air Defense branch (CSC) . so does it mean that seats are increased in this branch?


----------



## Tps43

Subhani Saleem said:


> @Tps43 Assalam.o.Alikum. This year first time PAF introduced Graduation course in Air Defense branch (CSC) . so does it mean that seats are increased in this branch?


yes , AD is short on officers


----------



## Subhani Saleem

Tps43 said:


> yes , AD is short on officers


Assalam.o.Alikum Sir. 
I want to ask a Question. I got my joining instructions for 105 AD but the problem is due to quaratine i gained about 7 8 kgs in a 2 months. Will it affect my joining or during training it will be compensatable?

@Tps43

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Subhani Saleem said:


> Assalam.o.Alikum Sir.
> I want to ask a Question. I got my joining instructions for 105 AD but the problem is due to quaratine i gained about 7 8 kgs in a 2 months. Will it affect my joining or during training it will be compensatable?
> 
> @Tps43


Nope It wont academy mein wese hee kam hojaye ga


----------



## Ayesha Saleem

Hamzu said:


> Can someone tell me ke paf ke har branch mein kitne seats hote hain like PMA mein 300 to 500 tak hote hain.So paf walon ke kitne hote hain???
> 2.PAF mein females ke seats Gdp branch or CAE branch mein kitne hote hain??


 3 for gdp 4 for cae and only 1 seat for rest of the branches(if advertised).


----------



## Jia NaZ

PAF ma accounts branch ma females ki kitni seats hn is bar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iiu

Someone tell me plz I have good marks in metric but due to some issues I got 65% marks in fsc .lekin concepts ache hain mere .agar main Baki SB test ache de dun to koi chances Hain selection k ? Ya phir rehne don 5,10 hi to seats Hoti Hain 😞


----------

